# which one to consider



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

New member here, I'm looking to get an older 2 stage Toro. I've found a model 8-24 powershift that is about 10 years old BUT was used in a landscape business - which would probably mean a lot of hours. I've not been able to see it yet and I believe it does not have an electric starter. I've also found an older 8-26 with an electric starter but it is older as the motor is orange rather than black, I'm not sure how far back the orange motors were. both are what I would be willing to spend for an older machine, both are close to home. My driveway is concrete, minimal slope and maybe 100' long (we still are not in the house) - really no turning required other than to turn around for the next pass. The downside is the county plow leaves a nice pile of snow as he passes through, my single stage JD TRS21 barely got through last week. This is where the powershift would probably be a benefit. I also realize the powershift has a gearbox where I believe the 826 does not (I could be wrong). I'm wondering if a newer slightly more complicated machine with high hours and cheaper is better than an older more simple machine that lacks the powershift feature. I would appreciate any thoughts on this - 

Also, is there some list that would show the different models offered for a given year and what features each model had? It would make shopping a little easier.

thanks -
Greg


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the orange one you are talking about was originally red. that stupid epoxy paint fades out fast. briggs went to black in the later years. guess they got to many complaints about that crappy epoxy red. either one will do the drive. who has that 8-26???? the powershift has a comes apart engine on it. they went out of business as I have been told. so parts are getting harder to find now. if a land scape company had it. you know it has been used hard and long. but u can put a new briggs on them fast and easy. the powershift parts are still available. the old toro's most parts have been discontinued now. so if you have the time, skill and resources get the powershift and in time do an engine change out. MAHALO


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the old school toro's use that friction disk set up.. where the powershift runs that gear box tranny. because of the design of the powershift it could never use that friction disk set up. the powershift was designed for that pile the city, county state so kindly leaves at the end of drives at all hours of the day and night  MAHALO


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Judging from your user name, I would expect you to say that! I was leaning that way too, a newer machine with the powershift for less money, money that down the road could be used to repower. Heck, my car has 209,000 and I have no intention of replacing it, I tend to tinker a lot! Since I do have the ability to rebuild the snow thrower, it wouldn't have to pay labor to get things done. I was also thinking about that nice wall of snow too, although it seems they stopped making the powershift, were they too overbuilt, were they trouble or was it the bean counters?


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Toro Powershifts are great Snowblowers I have a "95" 1132 that works great. There is nothing like it in Powershift mode clearing up the end of the drive. I say check and see if the transmission is in good working order and if you need to re power it go from there. I wish they still made the same model I have I would buy a new one. I would be willing to bet it would cost big $$ to build today new snowblowers just seam to be made much more on the cheep with less quality parts.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if they were still made today here in the states. for the 28, 32 inch they would be in the neighbor hood of 5000+ bucks. the trans are just about bulletproof. maybe if u double clutched gear jammed all day they might break. look in the picture gallery here. I just finished rebuilding mine from the ground up. MAHALO!!!!


----------

